# Hello, My Husband Is Nuts!



## thebugwife (Jun 25, 2007)

But that's alright, I think I spend more time staring at the critters we have then he does. _I'm Ken the Bug Guy's_ (AKA Hook333) Wife. And although this is my first post I read the forums often. We are just starting with the mantis but have had a fun time so far right now we have 2 Chinese Mantis laying ooths, about 100 "Mystery Nymphs" ( look hook333 post in general discussion) Which yen saw has been helpful in Identifying. And we just killed about 40 day old Pseudocreobotra wahlbergiis, they were fine and then they were dead, not a clue...nothing changed...poof...gone...I'm sad....I wanted to see them get spiny! but there are 6 more ooths still to come, and 2 more mystery ooths...They all came from tanzania and we'll see what we get! Besides that there are some 2500 tarantulas downstairs, 60ish hissing roaches, 2 chinchillas, 1 tailless whip scorpion, 1 3-legged Iguana, 1 cat, and 1 pacific tree frog to drive the cat crazy. I'm sure I'm missing something....but I think that's good for now, Yippie


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 25, 2007)

Welcome, fellow Californian!


----------



## Asa (Jun 25, 2007)

Real great subject line :lol: ! Hi ya!


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 25, 2007)

Welcome you have a lot of pets.


----------



## Asa (Jun 25, 2007)

How do you take care of them all? Too bad the PM isn't working.


----------



## thebugwife (Jun 25, 2007)

> How do you take care of them all? Too bad the PM isn't working.


It takes Hours and Hours....even more when I stop us to watch things eat. Normally 8000 crickets arrive on fri and we feed all the arachnids sat, luck us they only need food once a week! This week however they got sent back to the cricketfactoy squished (that must have been fun thousands of crickets dead or escaping in the post office!) So they'll have to wait till tues night 

Everything else gets fed appropriately on various feeders we raise ourselves, mealworms, maggots, fruit flies, wax worms, each other (we feed off our old male mantis after mating, thats why I only have 2 chinese left they were from the first ooth we hatched and sold 10 month ago)....Oh, of coarse the vegetarians that get better salads than I do every and Ignavus who meows all day cause he wants more food (when he isn't catching escapee crickets).

But if you'd Like to take some off my hands thats less I've got to feed!

Tarantula specials going on now @ www.kenthebugguy.com


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow that must be expensive what you pay for the crickets if you mind me asking?


----------



## Asa (Jun 25, 2007)

That's insane...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 25, 2007)

Welcome, and run honey, run! :lol:


----------



## thebugwife (Jun 26, 2007)

> Wow that must be expensive what you pay for the crickets if you mind me asking?


about $100 a week...but its a tax write off, it is a business expense! and it is insane...I think my husband is even a little overwhelmed and he is the happiest, most easy-going guy I've ever met, he's just waiting to make enough money at it to quit his job


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow i thought it would cost more than that.


----------



## Asa (Jun 26, 2007)

Keep at it. It worked for me. Back when I sold snakes, anyway.


----------



## Ian (Jun 28, 2007)

You can join your hubby at being nuts once you have joined this forum  

Welcome, nice to see you around.


----------

